# New Double DIN Radio/CD/DVD/TV/Monitor/Sat Nav/BluTooth



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Having got bored with not having the AF facility on the RV I have decided that I will go for one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenwood-All...ALQTZ92PZGOLW&s=generic&qid=1258874598&sr=1-1

Has anyone else done the same or seen one installed or heard about one being installed?

It seems to cover everything needed, including an input for the rear camera. It means my TomTom Truck will be up for sale having only been used twice!

Regards

Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Navi*

Hello Chris,

I had the Pioneer Avics and it was a nightmare, riddled with software issues. Nearly ended up with it for free but thats another tale. It ended up going back.

I have seen a lot of motorhomes with these Pioneers fitted and they have had some good reviews.

However, reading the various forums, it seems the Kenwood is the better and prefered option for car owners.

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic

DAB radio?

Otherwise it will be a white elephant


----------



## RichardnGill

The sat nav side of it will probably be no where near as good as your Tom Tom.

I would get a none sat nav double din and keep your Tom Tom. You might well save a few hundred ££ and have a better system.


Richard...


----------



## Andysam

These Kenwoods are well regarded on the VW T4/T5 forums.


----------



## lalala

We had been used to a really good satnav system but it went with the car when we traded it in for a campervan. We looked at one of these Kenwood systems but decided against it when our dealer phoned and was told that the top of the range Kenwood didn't allow input of French postcodes. We had a 'just available that week' Pioneer system fitted, very expensive but with reversing camera with guidelines (which we were used to and liked). The sat nav system was, in our opinion, very poor so that went back. I also found their technical help somewhat less than re-assuring. We have just tested a Garmin and an Alpine for six weeks (many thanks to Alpine for the loan of this) and we liked the Alpine. It did what we wanted in terms of planning and saving fairly complicated routes and the map and screen set up were in our opinion very good. Our grouse was with the fact that the spoken instructions were not text to speech, but Alpine have assured me that the new model (available this week) has this so that is what we'll be having fitted, probably along with their Imprint sound. 
We hope it's ok,
lala


----------



## brianamelia

Great unit I have one fitted. It uses Garmin maps and Parrot bluetooth.I have connected it to the original reversing camera you can also add a ipod lead if you wish.Definatley reccomend it.But shop about im sure you will find it cheaper
Bri


----------



## G2EWS

brianamelia said:


> Great unit I have one fitted. It uses Garmin maps and Parrot bluetooth.I have connected it to the original reversing camera you can also add a ipod lead if you wish.Definatley reccomend it.But shop about im sure you will find it cheaper
> Bri


Hi Everyone,

Many thanks for taking the time to comment.

Hi Bri,

Thanks for letting me know.

I think that £927 is the cheapest around. Most are over £1,000.

How long have you had yours and where did you get it from?

Had a great write up on Gadget Show.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

sallytrafic said:


> DAB radio?
> 
> Otherwise it will be a white elephant


Hi Frank,

Has anyone got a dab radio that works OK in the car? I cannot even get it to work in my office or at home having resorted to internet radios.

Could not get the dab to work in the Lake District either.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## eddievanbitz

DAB radio is a white elephant ATM!

The only way we have been able to get DAB on the move is to use an in motion dome! We actually have done this for three customers that "really wanted" DAB

My money goes on Pioneer (non DAB) Yes we sell Pioneer (thats why LOL) and we also sell Alpine, but the versatillity of the Pioneer unit is first class.

Eddie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Well it arrived and I removed the old one yesterday. Off to Halfords this morning who did not have the correct adaptor, so bought the standard European socket with flying leads and made an adaptor up.

Got all the normal cables sorted this morning and saw it working.

Unplugged and tried to push in the hole, but guess what? Ford double DIN isn't! It's about 1 7/8ths DIN! Pondered over it then got the hack saw out. Carved the dashboard - simple really - and hey presto I now have a fully functioning radio, CD, DVD, blu-tooth phone and sat nav. All seems very good.

Still to connect the rear camera but that will be a bit awkward as this Concord has the rear view screen in the sun blind. So will have to find out where the cable goes and run an extension down to the dashboard.

Will eventually put pics up.

Regards

Chris


----------



## TDG

We have the previous model, the Kenwood DNX5220BT.
It's very good  - but at a fearful price  
I think Pioneer do a similar double DIN unit which is cheaper :wink:


----------



## G2EWS

TDG said:


> I think Pioneer do a similar double DIN unit which is cheaper :wink:


But not anywhere near as good!

Chris


----------



## Andysam

Just to say that I've given in to my desires! and had a a Kenwood KENWOOD DNX-5260BT fitted. It uses Garmin sat nav and DOES take French postcodes. http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/5039642/art/kenwood/dnx-5260-bt-multimedia-ca.html?srcid=867


----------

